# Fence to Coyote Escalante timeframe!?!?



## Shakes413 (Feb 14, 2017)

Wondering what a reasonable number of days it will take a couple in shape experienced packrafters to hike in Fence Canyon and out Coyote Gulch. Obviously there is the flow factor just looking for a general timeframe.


----------



## ski_it (Aug 27, 2015)

Met a guy in there who was doing 2 months. That seemed pretty reasonable. He hiked in a supply cache.


----------



## Shakes413 (Feb 14, 2017)

Either we are talking about different trips or that guy is the slowest hiker/boater ever.


----------



## 76763 (Jul 16, 2018)

Shakes, 

I'm planning an Escalante trip for early-mid May, by packraft with much the same itinerary as yours. Trip planning brings out my inner geek, so I do a lot of research. I realize sh*t happens, but starting off from a baseline of average data makes sense to me. What I found:

-My planned trip is Fence in, out via Crack in the Wall. Comes out to right around 40 river miles. 
-A few posters online said 13 miles/day was about right, 15 was a "big day." Look at www.packraft.org. I want to explore a bit, so I'm going to estimate 10/day, which seems reasonable to me, so 4 paddling days. A day on each end for travel, to/from Denver. Possible I might go faster or slower. 
-Note that some online posters were doing a LOT of side canyon exploring, e.g. canyoneering with ropes/harnesses. Not my cup of tea, but I would like to hike a bit to check out some rock towers, etc. So I think 10/day is a good enough estimate. But of course I haven't done it yet, so it's an estimate. 

Have fun, be safe, 

-Tom


----------



## Shakes413 (Feb 14, 2017)

*Fence to Coyote Escalante timeframe!?!?s*

Thanks Tom. That seems like a more reasonable timeframe.


----------



## yojimbo (Oct 12, 2003)

I can offer one data point from our May 16-25 2005 trip from Calf Creek to the lake:
200 cfs at the start
Camp 1 Horse Ck 17.4 miles
Camp 2 Choprock 15.2 miles
Camp 3 E Moody 14.3 miles with hiking in Neon, Ringtail and Moody
Camp 4 Fools 18 miles
Camp 5 ~mile 90 in the lake25 miles with hiking a few miles up Coyote
A few more days would have been nice but we had a boat to catch!


----------



## paulster (May 27, 2011)

I did that same route 2 years ago at something like 4cfs on the Calf Cr gage. I spent a week which allowed for plenty of hiking and a pretty comfortable pace but no layovers. We saw some others on the river that took 4 or 5 days and had to push pretty hard.


----------

